# next full size 1911



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

looking at getting a full size 1911 I have 2 c3 sigs to shoot and a POW-MIA sig not to be shot. So here is what im looking at kimber, sig reverse two tone, and the new S&W 1911 E. The Ruger sr1911. I'm kinda looking hard at the smith anyone have or hear anything? these are all in the 750-850 range any others I should think about? no Taurus please. Thanks


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

...:smt1099....:smt049







[/video]


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice I noticed on mine the writing on the grips are dull too. At first I was gonna call cabellas cause he said it was not a display gun. but the more I see others out there its normal. Hey how many do you think they made? You selling that one? Good price $980.00 I got mine for $999 and $20.00 shipping. If your selling it Let me know.


----------

